# 90 Gallons full setup



## Neomaxmaya (Nov 15, 2015)

Gotta take a break from reefing so my 90g 3YO full setup is up for sale. Has over $4k in livestock and $2k in equipments.
Selling it for $3000 only! 
Below is what’s included:
Equipments:
1. 90 G tank 48”x18”x24”H. Has rock foam background which looks very natural. Corner overflow with 2 return nozzles for better water circulation. 
2. Wood stand with 2 doors
3. DIY light mount that fits 2 Hydra52 unites (lights are not included).
4. 20 G triggers sump. Has 3 chambers and a 4” sock filter holder.
5. Seapora 8x8x1” media block.
6. X2 phosban 150 reactors 
7. Jebao 5000 DC return pump
8. 48” 2 bulbs light (blinking but has brand new bulbs)
9. 4 channels jebao dosing pump
10. Full apex classic setup including: 
* EB8
* Base unite
* PM2 module
* VDM module
* PH prob (2 years old but calibrated every 6 months)
* Salinity prob (2 years old but calibrated every 6 months)
* Temp prob
Livestock: Fish
1. 5” Hippo tang
2. 4” Yellow tang
3. 3” Tomini tang
4. 5” Foxface 
5. 3.5” Coral Beauty
6. 3” Bi-Color angel
7. 3” “unknown” angel
8. 2.5” female Mandarin dragonet (goby)
9. 3” exquisite wrasse 
10. X2 2” female Lyretail Anthias 
11. X2 Ocellaris clowns
12. X3 2” green Chromies 
13. X3 2” Orange tail Chromies
All tangs are accustomed to each other, no bullies (yellow is territorial though) 
Angels are peaceful together and from the rare ones that DO NOT touch corals! 
Livestock: Corals
1. 15”x12” ultra GSP colony on a 15+ lb live rock
2. 30+ various types zoas colony on a rock
3. 50+ Eagle eye and Dragon eye zoas colony on a rock
4. 5 eyes Dragon Soul Favia
5. 6” diameter Rainbow Echinophyllia
6. 4” big rainbow BTA 
7. 1” rainbow BTA
8. 5” diameter Green Brain coral
9. X4 Orange Ricordea Yuma 
10. X2 heads ultra green torch coral
11. Rare Indo ultra Elegance coral (10”+ when fully open)
12. Aussie green Elegance coral 12”+ when fully open but currently is pissed for some reason! 
13. X2 rock flower Nems 3” big (bright green and yellow but not ultra)
14. X1 ultra orange/red rock flower Nem 
15. X40+ red/purple mushroom scattered on few live rocks
16. X9+ Ultra Green Hairy Mushrooms
17. 4” Corsea blue clam
18. X16+ ultra green branching Hammers on 5 branches
19. 6” diameter 7” tall Japanese green Toadstool 
20. 1” frag of the previous Toadstool
21. X2 5-10 heads of Utter Chaos zoas
22. 7”x3” White Pulsing Xenia colony
23. X7 heads Neon Green candy cane
24. X12 heads green candy cane 
25. A few red Acan heads 
26. A colony of 5+ purple tiny Blastomossa 
27. 5”x4” Red Goneopora colony
28. Lots and lots of green and red Montipora colonies 
29. 3 green Acopora colonies (small ones and not sure what’s their name).
30. Various types of snails
31. Red legs hermit crab
32. 40+ lb of live rocks encrusted with tens of JF Captain Jerk palyes and other types of Zoas. 
33. 20+ lb Caribsea black coarse sand
34. Tonnes of chaeto 

All fish and corals are in great shape.
Equipments are also in a good working order.
This tank is a reefer dream. And a perfect upgrade from 20-40 gal system. 
No part out. Priced to sell.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice complete set up, its really hard to sell a complete set up like this, i,d part it out, you,ll probably get more anyway but you,ll find most people like to build there own set up. Good luck


----------

